# Concerned Neighbor



## Raz (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a neighbor who has a Golden Retriever mom with two of her puppies in an outdoor fence, about 15'x7'. There is not much shade, no cover from rain, and I don't know if the animals get any exercise or time outside the pen. Is this cruel/negligent? I don't know much about Golden Retrievers, but this seems borderline to me. Not sure if this is a temporary arrangement by the neighbor or what.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You don't have to know much about a breed to know that the dogs are not getting adequate care. Even the most minimal city or county laws require shelter, food and water for animals. I would call your animal control and report the situation.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree... just call animal control and report the situation. Hopefully they will come out and take a look. Otherwise, maybe you can talk to your neighbor about it if you are comfortable with that. It doesn't matter the breed, but all dogs need the basic food, water, and shelter as mylissyk said above. It doesn't sound like they have all the necessities.


----------

